# Monterey



## GraceBibleElkhart (Oct 26, 2021)

Please let us know how things are going with OBS if you have updated to Monterey. Crashing? Lagging? Doing great? Should we upgrade or wait?


----------



## jackonaboat (Oct 26, 2021)

Crashing periodically. Latest version of OBS and Monterey.


----------



## LittleHelper1234 (Oct 27, 2021)

For me X264 usual encoder don't work properly anymore, very high cpu usage. I've to use the Apple software encoder. I haven't tested out Apple Hardware encoder yet, I guess this will run also well.
I haven't got any crashes so far, I guess I'm good


----------



## Igsterman (Oct 27, 2021)

Hi - on my MacBook Pro 16 it runs stable. But there is a problem. I use next to OBS a SIP-Voip App. As long OBS is running the button to take calls does not appear. The same with FaceTime to take calls from my iPhone. When OBS is running FaceTime does not react on Calls from iPhone - as soon I quit OBS FaceTime works (and the SIP-Voip App as well).


----------



## Matt (Oct 27, 2021)

Igsterman said:


> When OBS is running FaceTime does not react on Calls from iPhone - as soon I quit OBS FaceTime works (and the SIP-Voip App as well).


This might have something to do with microphone access. Just taking a guess here, but see if disabling the mic in OBS solves this for you.


----------



## appressman (Oct 29, 2021)

Not working for me at all...won't even load.


----------



## appressman (Oct 29, 2021)

I reinstalled and am working again.


----------



## drbwinbwin (Oct 30, 2021)

this morning obs had two issues.

1. when i switched browser tabs, obs wouldn't recognize the new tab. when i closed the tab that it seemed to be stuck on, obs froze and i needed to restart it.

2. it made my displays go black but kept me logged in and streaming. i have to do a hard reset with the mac mini's power button to get my displays back. but it would repeatedly happen within 30 seconds of restoring my displays. happened five times before i gave up and stopped the stream. it doesn't do this unless i am broadcasting. (i had this problem previously, but eliminating the discord overlay widget seemed to fix the problem. now it's back.)


----------



## Igsterman (Oct 31, 2021)

Matt said:


> This might have something to do with microphone access. Just taking a guess here, but see if disabling the mic in OBS solves this for you.


Thank you - that solved my problem. I forgot to delete one Audio setting in one Szene. Now I can use OBS Studio VirtualCamera and make iPhone Calls through FaceTime. Perfect for what I need.


----------



## new streamer (Nov 2, 2021)

So after I updated to Monterey, I can no longer use OBS to stream on caffeine. I tried to install an older verion like Big Sur but im not able to do that on this OS. The update on OBS doesn't allow me to log into my caffeine as it does not even have the capabilty to stream from there. What are some other ways I can get to where I can still use OBS on caffeine? Is OBS going to fix the update issue?


----------



## mgw (Nov 4, 2021)

Igsterman said:


> Thank you - that solved my problem. I forgot to delete one Audio setting in one Szene. Now I can use OBS Studio VirtualCamera and make iPhone Calls through FaceTime. Perfect for what I need.


I have this problem currently on Catalina, blocking both mic and attached USB camera. How do I disable the mic and the USB camera in OBS so the virtual camera will work? I will also post a new post. Thanks!


----------



## omeromano (Nov 12, 2021)

I am on OBS 27.1.3, Monterey 12.0.1. My "Start Virtual Camera" button does not work, even the one from the menu bar icon. I get the following in my log after clicking the button.

[mac-virtualcam] [macOS] VirtualCam DAL Plugin Installation status: (null)

Weird. Because on startup, this is what I have in my log file:

[mac-virtualcam] version=1.3.0

Output via NDI works, but I am just wondering why it's like this. Anyone with the same problem or a solution? Thanks!


----------



## jemannin (Nov 13, 2021)

Anyone knows when there is going to become a working version of OBS to MacOS 12 (Monterey)?

 I am wanting to update to get the latest features of macOS! I am running on Big Sur 11.6 and everything seems to work.


----------



## PhilipScoggins (Nov 28, 2021)

Once I update to the new Monterey (and newest OBS) my stream dropped to only sending one frame of video every 3 to 30 seconds. The audio was fine.
I'm using my daughter's Macbook air to livestream until an update comes out...


----------



## Adame664 (Dec 14, 2021)

My M1 MacBook Pro is heating using OBS , is this normal?


----------



## Hanz (Jan 27, 2022)

So far my experiences are not so good, though no crashes yet. Monterey 12.1, OBS 27.1.3. My i9 MBP uses more cpu (maybe twice as much compared to Big Sur?) and has a terrible fps (like 5 fps) when I combine multiple window capture sources with videos, whereas before it could handle this with 60 fps. Using virtual cam with Zoom and output via Preview Projector.


----------



## earljehu (Feb 7, 2022)

With Monterey v12.2 I upgraded to OBS 27.1.3 and my test live stream dropped 27% of its frames.  I then upgraded to 27.2.0-rc1 - not a single dropped frame on YouTube at 1 hour 11 minutes and counting!  Virtually 0.0% in rendering lag or encoding lag.  Using iMac 27" 2020, 3.6GHz, 10-core Intel, 40GB RAM, AMD Radeon 5500 XT 8GB with two Elgato CamLink 4K capture cards and one off-brand 4K capture card simultaneously (I wanted to connect multiple cameras for a robust test).  Streaming at 1080p30 on Apple Hardware Encoder, CBR at 5 Mbs.  I'm also simultaneously recording 1080p30 at 16 Mbs on x264.  Very pleased so far!


----------



## paolo0166 (Feb 8, 2022)

I love OBS.
But with MAC OS 12.1 Monterey and OBS 27, for me, the python scripts are not working neither with 2.7 version nor 3.10 version.

Please, help me. Thank you!


----------



## RicG-PDX (Feb 17, 2022)

Another me-too here. 2019 Retina iMac on macOS 12.2.1 OBS crashes on launch. I even deleted all the files that were in Application Support and Preferences from the previous version with the same results. I have a work laptop running Big Sur that is handling this fine. It is also running just fine on an M1 MacBook Air running Monterey. This looks to me like a Rosetta 2 problem with the program.


----------



## Bill Kochman (Feb 19, 2022)

GraceBibleElkhart said:


> Please let us know how things are going with OBS if you have updated to Monterey. Crashing? Lagging? Doing great? Should we upgrade or wait?


Hello. I am not certain if this is a Monterey-related problem or not. But here it goes. But first, my specs:

OBS Studio: 27.2.0
macOS: Monterey 12.2.1
iMac: (Retina 5K, 27-inch, 2019)
Processor: 3.6 GHz 8-Core Intel Core i9
Memory: 32 GB 2667 MHz DDR4
Device: iPhone Xs Max connected to iMac via USB
Device: Blue Yeti microphone connected via USB

The problem is the following:

I created a short 13-second video clip using iMovie and other apps which serves as the intro for each of my recorded videos or live streams.

The clip is a short animation with video, audio, my logo, and animated text.

The clip is  an mp4 file which I can easily add to OBS as a media source.

The problem is that while the video track plays just fine in OBS, there is NO AUDIO. The audio mixer panel is definitely showing the file playing, and the audio control is turned up all the way in the mixer. Likewise, I have the audio set high on my iMac as well. It is as if the audio portion of the file is being routed elsewhere for some reason.

So, I decided to try to do it a different way. I dropped the mp4 file into VLC and saved it as a playlist. Next, I chose "VLC Video Source" to add the playlist to OBS. That went fine, and the m3u file was added to OBS.

But then the very same problem occurs. That is, the video track plays just fine, but there is no audio.

Growing frustrated, I next used ffWorks to extract the audio track from the clip as a standalone file in three different formats: m4a, mp3 and mp4. OBS doesn't even recognize the m4a file. It is grayed out when I try to add it.

However, adding both the mp3 and mp4 files as media sources was no problem. Yet again, the same problem happens. Even as a standalone audio file, while OBS shows the file being played, there is no audio to be heard.

I have no idea what the problem is. The clip -- audio and video combined -- plays just fine in VLC, as well as in iMovie. Yet for some reason, the audio is being dropped in OBS, and I am clueless as to why this is happening.

To make matters worse, just to test things, I added a few other mp3 files as media sources to OBS to see what would happen. Guess what? They are definitely playing in OBS, because the progress bar advances. BUT, once again, there is NO AUDIO!

I just updated to Monterey 12.2.1 a few hours ago. Whether or not this problem is due to that, or if it was already happening with the previous version of Monterey, I do not know.

Has anyone else experienced this? If so, do you know what the solution is? I am still very new to OBS, so maybe I am just missing something.

BTW, everything else in OBS works just fine, and I have already used it to both record videos and to live stream. My Blue Yeti works just great with it, as does my iPhone Xs Max and my Logitech C922 webcam. It is just this one  audio problem which is suddenly perplexing me.

So any help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Bill Kochman (Feb 19, 2022)

PhilipScoggins said:


> Once I update to the new Monterey (and newest OBS) my stream dropped to only sending one frame of video every 3 to 30 seconds. The audio was fine.
> I'm using my daughter's Macbook air to livestream until an update comes out...


I have encountered a very similar problem regarding frame rate when I stream to Facebook. It didn't occur to me that the problem might possibly be Monterey itself. I just updated to 12.2.1 yesterday. I assumed -- perhaps erroneously so -- that the problem is either Internet congestion somewhere, or else maybe Facebook's servers being bogged down due to so many http requests. But like, my frame rate would wildly fluctuate between 0 and 30, resulting in many stalls in the stream. As a result, I have for the most part given up on live streaming to Facebook. I wonder if live streaming to YouTube would be any better.


----------



## PhilipScoggins (Feb 20, 2022)

I was livestreaming to youtube. I just tried it again to see if OBS had been updated and it does it on my preview stream too before even trying to start the stream.  Everything works fine on my daughter's 5 year old Macbook Air.


----------

